# مجموعه من کتب Hazard , Safety



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

*http://www.pdms.ir/?p=338 *

Hazard & Safety
حجم کل المجموعه : 432 مغابایت
باسورد : www.pdms.ir



Nec Handbook (National Electrical Code, Nfpa 70).pdf ۸۸/۱ MB
Nfpa 0750 - 2000 - Standard On Water Mist Fire Protection Systems.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Nfpa 1 Fire Prevention Code (2000).pdf ۶/۵ MB
Nfpa 13 Standard For The Installation Of Sprinkler Systems-Ed 2007.pdf ۶ MB
Nfpa 15 2007 - Water Spray Fixed Systems For Fire Protection.pdf ۱/۱ MB
Nfpa 17 Standard For Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2002).pdf ۲۱۷/۹ KB
Nfpa 1971-2000 Structural Fire Fighting.pdf ۲/۶ MB
Nfpa 25 Standard For The Inspection, Testing, And Maintenance Of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems.pdf ۶/۲ MB
Nfpa 30 Flammable And Combustible Liquids Code, 2003 Edition.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Nfpa 30 Flammable And Combustible Liquids Code.pdf ۳/۲ MB
Nfpa 497-1997 Classification Of Flammable Liquids And Gases For Electrical Equipment.pdf ۲/۲ MB
Nfpa 5000 (2006) Building Construction And Safety Code.pdf ۶/۸ MB
Nfpa 55 2003 - Storage, Use, And Handling Of Compressed Gases And Cryogenic Fluids In Portable And Stationary Containers, Cylinders, And Tanks.pdf ۹۴۲ KB
Nfpa 551 2007 Guide For The Evaluation Of Fire Risk Assessments.pdf ۳/۷ MB
Nfpa 70B - Electrical Equipment Maintenance.pdf ۱/۳ MB
Nfpa 72-2002.pdf ۶/۴ MB
Nfpa 780 - 2000 -Standard For The Installation Of Lightning Protection Systems.pdf ۱/۸ MB
Nfpa 85-2001 - Boiler & Combustion Systems Hazards Code.pdf ۴/۸ MB
Nfpa 8501 Standard For Single Burner Boiler Operaction.pdf ۱۰۰۱/۸ KB
Nfpa 8502 Standard_Prevention Of Furnace Explosions-Implosions In Multiple Burner Boilers.pdf ۱/۵ MB
Nfpa Fire Pump Handbook.pdf ۳۱/۶ MB
NPFA 52-1998 - Standard On Compressed Natural Gas (Cng) Vehicular Fuel Systems.pdf ۶۰۶/۵ KB
Aisc Design Guide 19 - Fire Resistance Of Structural Steel Framing.pdf ۲/۹ MB
Asce 78Structural fire protection.pdf ۹/۷ MB
Cibse Guide E - Fire Engineering.pdf ۲/۶ MB
Evaluation Of Fire Safety - D Rasbash, Et Al , (Wiley, 2004).pdf ۴/۲ MB
Fire Fighting & Safety.pdf ۱/۸ MB
Fire Fighting Manual.pdf ۱/۵ MB
Fire Fighting Pumping Systems At Industrial Facilities.pdf ۱۱/۱ MB
Fire Protection In Chemical Processing Facilities.pdf ۵/۵ MB
Fire Safety Engineering - Design Of Structures (Malestrom).pdf ۶ MB
Fire Safety Engineering - Design Of Structures.pdf ۱۲/۱ MB
Fire Safety.pdf ۳۴/۴ MB
Industrial Fire Protection Handbook.pdf ۹/۴ MB
Sfpe Handbook Of Fire Protection Engineering - 3Ed - 2002.pdf ۲۱/۵ MB
Storage Tank Fire Protection.pdf ۷۵۰/۴ KB
Application Of Hazop And What-If Safety Reviews To The Petroleum.pdf ۷/۷ MB
Application Of Hazop To Petroleum And Chemical Industries.pdf ۶/۴ MB
Bia Technical Data, Hazardous Area Guidelines.pdf ۲۴۹/۵ KB
Brethericks handbook of reactive chemical hazards 6ed - Vol 1.pdf ۶/۳ MB
Brethericks handbook of reactive chemical hazards 6ed - Vol 2.pdf ۱/۴ MB
Chapter 10 Hazard Studies And Risk Assessment.pdf ۳۲۵/۹ KB
Checklst Per Hazop.pdf ۹۲/۸ KB
Classification Of Hazardous Locations.pdf ۹ MB
Comprehensive Guide To The Hazardous Properties Of Chemical Substances.pdf ۱۳/۴ MB
Emerging Technologies In Hazardous Waste Management 8.pdf ۳/۷ MB
Handbook Of Hazardous Chemical Properties - N Cheremisinoff (B-H, 2000).pdf ۳۴/۶ MB
Hazard Analysis Techniques For System Safety.pdf ۳/۶ MB
Hazardous Chemicals Handbook - Second Edition.pdf ۸/۴ MB
Hazardous chemicals handbook 2ed - Carson & Mumford.pdf ۲/۴ MB
Hazardous Waste Compliance.pdf ۲/۱ MB
Hazardous Waste Handbook 3E.pdf ۹/۸ MB
Hazop & Check List.pdf ۱/۹ MB
Intelligent Systems For Hazop Analysis Of Complex Process Plants.pdf ۱/۳ MB
Process Engineering Hazop Chemical Process Hazard Analysis.pdf ۲/۶ MB
Technical Guidelines For Hazardous And Toxic Waste Treatment.pdf ۴ MB​
Download Link : http://www.4shared.com/dir/A1zIYZa8/Hazard_and__Safty.html
Password : www.pdms.ir​


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (29 يوليو 2010)

ايه الروعه ده
ربنا يباركلك ويجازيك خير


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (29 يوليو 2010)

يشرفني انى أكون أول واحد يرد عليك
لأني كنت محتاج بشده لنسخة 2007 من nfpa 15 
ويا ريت لو ألاقي عندك نسخة 2007 من nfpa12
شكرا


----------



## ABDELAADIM (21 أغسطس 2010)

is there any other link,it seems not possible via 4shared
Jazakoum Allah Khiran


----------



## sayed00 (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى

مجموعه مميزة - بارك الله فيك


----------



## aaar (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## EYE1 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ما عارف كيف أشكرك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## dr. M.S.Radwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

:14:Many thanks for you


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## waleedmoneer (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## م/احمد حسانى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد برنامج fm200 hydraulic calculation 
لو هناك من يستطيع ان يساعدنى مشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مجموعة قيمة
تستحق التحميل كلها


----------



## elzaeemone (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed21788 (28 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mems0 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الله عليك
شكرااااا
جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## attararc (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك...


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر[/FONT]


----------

